# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Benidorm pide 5 Hectómetros de agua del Júcar mientras las desaladoras paradas

## F. Lázaro

El PSPV reclama «transparencia» sobre los costes de ambas alternativas de abastecimiento

26.03.2015 | 01:20

 Los abastecimientos urbanos de Alicante y Benidorm mantienen viva su petición de caudales de auxilio procedentes del Tajo y ahora también excepcionalmente del Júcar a consecuencia de la sequía que sufre la Marina Baixa mientras el Gobierno mantiene paradas las desaladoras construidas en Mutxamel-Campello y Torrevieja.

El diputado nacional por el PSPV Herick Campos lamentó ayer al respecto que el acceso al agua se haya convertido en «un mercado oculto» que afecta a los pequeños agricultores y al consumo humano. «Hay un mercado oculto en el que quienes tienen derechos de agua manejan todo el agua. Y todo es dónde está el agua y quién la vende», manifestó.

Campos detalló que el agua que llega desde el trasvase Tajo-Segura a comarcas como la Marina Baixa «tiene que dar toda la vuelta a la provincia» cuando existe una desaladora justo al lado ya construida, en alusión a la de Mutxamel-Campello.

El diputado recordó que el envío y transporte de caudales desde los pantanos de Entrepeñas y Buendía a través del Acueducto Tajo-Segura no es gratis.

«Se tiene que pagar», según marca la nueva directiva europea que subraya «que tienes que repercutir el precio de todo el proceso. Por eso, no dan el precio, aunque sí dan el del agua desalada».

Por ello, el diputado se cuestiona: «¿Cuánto cuesta traer el agua trasvasada desde Entrepeñas y Buendía hasta los grifos de Benidorm? Eso no lo dicen. No tenemos los precios porque hay muchos intermediarios y existe opacidad total».

Así, Herick Campos solicitó «más transparencia en los precios del agua» y que las desaladoras junto con el agua de los acuíferos propios de cada zona generen «un mix» para «alimentar a la costa y dejando descansar a los acuíferos del Vinalopó y del Segura».

«Nos van a salvar la vida»
En ese sentido, Campos lamentó que el Partido Popular «lo bloquee» en alusión al uso conjunto del acuífero y el agua desalada porque «no quiere reconocer » que las desaladoras «nos van a salvar la vida».

El diputado desveló que las desaladoras que Alicante 1, Alicante 2 y San Pedro del Pinatar «están funcionando a todo lo que dan».

Además, ha denunciado la negativa del PP a «abrir » las desaladoras de Torrevieja y Mutxamel-El Campello que «han convertido en iconos del fracaso de la política de agua de Zapatero, pero que abrirlas sería la demostración de que no hay trasvase del Ebro, que hay menos agua y que menos mal que están las desaladoras».

«Mutxamel-El Campello está entregada desde febrero del año pasado. Y si Torrevieja tiene problemas técnicos, solucionense», manifestó.

El Consorcio de Aguas de la Marina Baja, responsable del abastecimiento a Benidorm, evaluó en 5 hectómetros cúbicos las necesidades de esta población turística que deben ser atendidas este verano con aguas trasvasadas desde otras cuencas debido a la sequía de sufre esta comarca.

En la Marina Baixa se ha declarado la situación de «alerta» con los embalses de Amadorio y Guadalest bajo mínimos.

La petición está ya en manos del Gobierno que pretende darle curso a través de un decreto de sequía. El agua procedería del embalse de Alarcón y habría que compensar por su consumo a los Usuarios del Júcar, además de abonar el «peaje» por el uso del acueducto Tajo-Segura, por el que circularía, y el de otras infraestructuras, mientras a unos pocos kilómetros el Gobierno mantiene parada la desaladora de Mutxamel-Campello, una aparente incongruencia que denuncia el diputado.

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...a/1243364.html

----------

termopar (28-mar-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------

